# Big Chief Smoker



## 68sting (Jun 19, 2012)

I have done two smokes with this and have a few questions.  The first was with jerky and I filled it up.  I couldn't get temps over 130*.  Is that normal?  I then did a half a rack of ribs and a half a tri-tip.  I put it in the sun and got 200*.  They came out great but I would sure like to get more in there and keep the higher temp.  Is this just designed for low temps?


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 19, 2012)

I thought I read somewhere 165 degrees?


----------



## 68sting (Jun 19, 2012)

http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk225/68sting/temp.jpg


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 19, 2012)

Yep, the element operates at 165 degrees.



~Martin


----------



## LanceR (Jun 19, 2012)

Martin's correct.  It is more for cold smoking things like cheese, fish, nuts and jerky.  I have had good results with a Little Chief in putting some smoke flavor on things like steaks before grilling them but you could starve waiting for a big hunk of critter to finish.

Where are you from?

Lance


----------



## 68sting (Jun 19, 2012)

Colorado Springs  I'm Lance by the way also.


----------

